# Which Julidochromis?



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I bought the pair last summer labeled as J. transcriptus, but after doing some reading of descriptions of marlieri, I'm not sure what I have now? The adults are 3 inches or less.

The larger of the pair.


















Smaller of the pair.









Offspring.









Older offspring. That line under the eye seems to develop as they grow.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

J. marlieri Gombe, often sold as transcriptus in err though.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> J. marlieri Gombe, often sold as transcriptus in err though.


Agreed. This dwarf form of marlieri causes a bit of confusion. (to be honest I think they could become a separate species (not transcriptus or marlieri) if the work was done)

Very nice group.

All the best James


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you, all.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's the bar under the eye that determines it to be marlieri and not transcriptus, according to Konings. That's also what separates ornatus from regani, regani has the bar under the eye that ornatus lacks.

I just checked several bigger online breeders and every one had it listed as j. 'transcriptus' gombi, not marlieri. I think many have assumed it to be transcriptus because of it's smaller size.

Regardless, very nice fish. :thumb:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I want some.

:lol:


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

AC said:


> I want some.
> 
> :lol:


 $20.00 still want them lol


----------

